# Tapis et couleur du plan de travail



## fgfdgd (12 Juin 2020)

Bonjour

Quelle style de tapis et quelle dimensions me conseillez-vous pour un bureau avec pieds moderniste des annees 80? 


Quelle plan de travail préférez-vous parmi les 3 ci-dessous ? 













Bonne fin de journée et à bientôt


----------



## Membre supprimé 1167877 (12 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,

Pour le tapis je ne sais pas, mais pour le plan de travail, à choisir ce serait le premier. De loin on dirait du verre dépoli.

C'est de quel designer? Je trouve ce bureau très chouette!


----------



## fgfdgd (12 Juin 2020)

Frank Drebin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour le tapis je ne sais pas, mais pour le plan de travail, à choisir ce serait le premier. De loin on dirait du verre dépoli.
> 
> C'est de quel designer? Je trouve ce bureau très chouette!



Ok je te follow et prendrai le 1er. L’éditeur est Habitat, le designer est anonyme ^^


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2020)

Perso , je mettrais un plan de travail en bois pour jouer avec le metal .


----------



## patlek (12 Juin 2020)

Tapis sisal


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2020)

fgfdgd a dit:


> Quelle plan de travail préférez-vous parmi les 3 ci-dessous ?


Aucun ! Le bois nu ou recouvert aura toujours ma préférence.
Et la structure pas mieux, il y a beaucoup trop de place perdue pour être fonctionnel…


----------



## fgfdgd (13 Juin 2020)

Mon sol n’est pas en bois. Jai pour l’instant du lino  que je vais changer pour du jonc. Donc en attendant il me faut un tapis...


----------



## fgfdgd (13 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Aucun ! Le bois nu ou recouvert aura toujours ma préférence.
> Et la structure pas mieux, il y a beaucoup trop de place perdue pour être fonctionnel…



Oui en effet, je te rejoins sur la pertes de place mais je peux passer dun 140 a 180, en changeant le plan de travail...


----------



## aCLR (14 Juin 2020)

fgfdgd a dit:


> Oui en effet, je te rejoins sur la pertes de place mais je peux passer dun 140 a 180, en changeant le plan de travail...


La place perdue concernait les tiroirs habituellement disposés dans les "pieds" du bureau.


----------



## baron (14 Juin 2020)

Avec une surface de travail en verre, les souris ne marchent pas bien. Il faut alors disposer un tapis de souris ou ce qu'on appelait un « buvard ».


----------



## aCLR (14 Juin 2020)

baron a dit:


> un « buvard »


#cœuraveclesdoigts


----------



## patlek (14 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> #cœuraveclesdoigts



#BigLove


----------



## patlek (14 Juin 2020)

#DoublePouces


----------



## Sly54 (14 Juin 2020)

baron a dit:


> Avec une surface de travail en verre, les souris ne marchent pas bien. Il faut alors disposer un tapis de souris ou ce qu'on appelait un « buvard ».


Yes. Exemple en photo :


----------



## fgfdgd (14 Juin 2020)

baron a dit:


> Avec une surface de travail en verre, les souris ne marchent pas bien. Il faut alors disposer un tapis de souris ou ce qu'on appelait un « buvard ».



[emoji23]


----------



## fgfdgd (14 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> La place perdue concernait les tiroirs habituellement disposés dans les "pieds" du bureau.



Non je ne changerais pas de pieds ^^


----------



## fgfdgd (14 Juin 2020)

Je vais prendre un tapis oriental de chez ikea pour contraster avec le côtétubulaire et transparent


----------

